# ****13X8 STAR WIRE WHEELS****



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

Posting this for a homie a set of mint condition 13x8 star wire wheels. These are not a fake real deal from the 80s and has good tires. He will trade for some cross laced zeniths preferably 14x7 but open to all offers. Cash price 1800 and buyer is responsible for shipping. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

Fits classic 5 lug chevy, Impalas etc.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneway_@Apr 28 2011, 08:14 AM~20438835
> *Posting this for a homie a set of mint condition 13x8 star wire wheels. These are not a fake real deal from the 80s and has good tires. He will trade for some cross laced zeniths preferably 14x7 but open to all offers. Cash price 1800 and buyer is responsible for shipping. Thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice wheels,and it's hard to find 13's even in bad shape :wow:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 28 2011, 09:38 AM~20439005
> *:0 nice wheels,and it's hard to find 13's even in bad shape :wow:
> *


Thanks homie! and yea they are hard to find in this shape


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

possible sale pending :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn who do those belong too.


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

Those are vics :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneway_@Apr 29 2011, 08:00 AM~20446304
> *Those are vics  :biggrin:
> *


Man he always has the cool shit .


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 29 2011, 07:15 AM~20446340
> *Man he always has the cool shit  .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneway_@Apr 29 2011, 05:10 AM~20446162
> *possible sale pending  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

damn those are tight!!!!


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 29 2011, 12:45 PM~20448014
> *damn those are tight!!!!
> *


Thanks homie, they still up for grabs. :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

nobody's gonna pay $1800.00 for those.... 

just my .02


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 29 2011, 02:12 PM~20448852
> *nobody's gonna pay $1800.00 for those....
> 
> just my .02
> *



Truespoke will make them brand new for that $1500  They got a add in the Hemmings motor news mag. I gave them a call and they will make them new with stainless steel spokes and nipples for 1500. 13 7 reversed.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Apr 29 2011, 06:51 PM~20450473
> *Truespoke will make them brand new for that $1500    They got a add in the Hemmings motor news mag. I gave them a call and they will make them new with stainless steel spokes and nipples for 1500. 13 7 reversed.
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Apr 29 2011, 07:51 PM~20450473
> *Truespoke will make them brand new for that $1500    They got a add in the Hemmings motor news mag. I gave them a call and they will make them new with stainless steel spokes and nipples for 1500. 13 7 reversed.
> *



well, look at it this way then.....those would be repops. the ones this homie is selling are vintage 80's  

alot of people prefer OG to repop, if i was looking for these style wheels, i'd buy these before the new made ones.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 29 2011, 06:58 PM~20450507
> *well, look at it this way then.....those would be repops.  the ones this homie is selling are vintage 80's
> 
> alot of people prefer OG to repop, if i was looking for these style wheels, i'd buy these before the new made ones.
> *


 :yes: Plus its a bigg difference between the stars and tru's , Wish these were 13x7's I got some 14x7 stars I would like to trade 4 13z stars. They look dope ,never knew they made 13x8's :0


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 29 2011, 07:19 PM~20450670
> *:yes: Plus its a bigg difference between the stars and tru's , Wish these were 13x7's I got some 14x7 stars I would like to trade 4 13z stars. They look dope ,never knew they made 13x8's :0
> *


X2 I never seen 50 spoke 13,s I have a set of 30 spoke 13,s


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

hes talking about stars they will make new ones


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Apr 29 2011, 06:51 PM~20450473
> *Truespoke will make them brand new for that $1500    They got a add in the Hemmings motor news mag. I gave them a call and they will make them new with stainless steel spokes and nipples for 1500. 13 7 reversed.
> *


There not WELD!Plus at the end you will pay more then $1,500 after double boxing and for them shipping them to you  ether way you can't find these wheels anywhere really?(Weld)I can't


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

It wouldnt be layitlow without all the haters I know what they are worth and they are vintage big difference between new and vintage. So than :biggrin: ks to all the haters they are still up for grabs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneway_@Apr 30 2011, 09:01 AM~20453440
> *It wouldnt be layitlow without all the haters I know what they are worth and they are vintage big difference between new and vintage. So than :biggrin: ks to all the haters they are still up for grabs
> *


that's what I'm sayn, I'm tryin to let em know! good luck the sale homie :thumbsup:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneway_@Apr 30 2011, 04:04 PM~20454852
> *:biggrin:
> *



Tell Vic I have $50 on those old wheels :cheesy:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 30 2011, 03:45 PM~20454974
> *Tell Vic I have $50 on those old wheels :cheesy:
> *


Thats crazy lol :biggrin:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT for the haters! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneway_@May 2 2011, 05:14 AM~20464765
> *TTT for the haters!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

Today only 1300 :biggrin:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

woo those are clean!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 28 2011, 08:38 AM~20439005
> *:0 nice wheels,and it's hard to find 13's even in bad shape :wow:
> *




 i have some 13's x "7" in bad shape. make me an offer joe



but those are some nice ass wheels, not sure bout the 8 in. tho


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 5 2011, 04:05 PM~20492389
> *  i have some 13's x "7" in bad shape. make me an offer joe
> but those are some nice ass wheels, not sure bout the 8 in. tho
> *


post them up :wow: in the Star wire forum


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 06:59 PM~20493690
> *post them up :wow: in the Star wire forum
> *




:banghead: cant, limited here at work and comp at home not working. shoot me a pm with ur number and i send them to ur phone


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 9 2011, 07:08 AM~20512775
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good looking out homie :biggrin:


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

Local pick up only, today price 1000 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

put them on ebay!!


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 11 2011, 11:18 AM~20529647
> *put them on ebay!!
> *


i know right? too many window shoppers on this site :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 11 2011, 11:18 AM~20529647
> *put them on ebay!!
> *


x3


----------



## oneway (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT And these are up for trade as well, something 14"


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

still for sale G? trade also? i gots some china 13s..


----------



## jms64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you still have them ????


----------



## loco-62 (Feb 6, 2011)

*wheels*

Where are you located?


----------

